

DHH: All code will eventually go stale. - RyanGWU82
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/909-all-code-will-eventually-go-stale

======
mixmax
Could we please have a break from 37signsls submissions?

Just a small one.

Please...

------
tlrobinson
DHH will eventually go stale. I look forward to that day.

